# Citizen watch adverts - old and new.



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## jaliya48

Nice!


----------



## Black5

James A said:


> View attachment 13171781


Nice









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Black5

Here's a few...









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## Munchie

Amazing! The Dali Lama flogging watches - Im shocked.

I wonder does he wear that actual model.


----------



## Munchie

..


----------



## Black5

Munchie said:


> Amazing! The Dali Lama flogging watches - Im shocked.
> 
> I wonder does he wear that actual model.


Don't know about the Citizen, but he has a Patek Phillipe pocket watch given to him by President Roosevelt and at least 15 other watches, mostly Rolex.

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## hoss

Black5 said:


> Don't know about the Citizen, but he has a Patek Phillipe pocket watch given to him by President Roosevelt and at least 15 other watches, mostly Rolex.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


How do you know this?


----------



## GaryK30

hoss said:


> How do you know this?


https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-dalai-lamas-patek-philippe-gifted-by-fdr-via-an-oss-officer-who-was-the-grandson-of-leo-tolstoy-seriously

[url]https://watchandbullion.com/dalai-lama-marxist-gets-15-rolex/

[/URL]


----------



## Black5

It's in the public domain.

Google is your friend.

See above.


hoss said:


> How do you know this?


Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## Byron2701




----------



## Byron2701




----------



## Byron2701




----------



## Byron2701




----------



## Byron2701




----------



## Byron2701




----------



## Byron2701




----------



## azamantes

What is the name of this model ? It looks amazing.



Byron2701 said:


> View attachment 13190321
> 
> 
> View attachment 13190325


----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A

Same but different


----------



## James A




----------



## 31 Jewels

Fantastic thread. I'm enjoying it. 

What a trip down memory lane. 
Thank you for posting. 


"31"


----------



## 31 Jewels

More vintage....please


----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A

Promaster ALTICHRON


----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## sc0tty




----------



## sc0tty

2018 F990


----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A

View attachment 13591037


----------



## Crucible

Love 'em all! Especially the Blackie and 10 Beat adverts


----------



## apstealth

Some of these are really interesting and funny


----------



## James A




----------



## BOND007

One of my favorite watch brands...truly epic stuff here, thanks for sharing, keep em coming!


----------



## WichitaViajero

Very cool indeed! My grandmother gave me my first watch, it was a hand wound Citizen, I have been hooked on this brand ever since.


----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## andsan

52-0110


----------



## James A




----------



## James A




----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## James A




----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Black5

James A said:


> View attachment 13755759


Nice find.
I don't think I have ever seen a timetrack featured in any advertising before...











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Only 90 in Australia - and I have one of them


----------



## Igorek

James A said:


> View attachment 13279589
> View attachment 13279591
> View attachment 13279593
> View attachment 13279595





James A said:


> View attachment 13279609


Why nobody make these anymore?


----------



## Igorek

broken website double post again


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## GaryK30

Here's one that was just posted.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Cooooool! I have that watch, where did you find the advertisement?


----------



## WichitaViajero

James A said:


> View attachment 13888493
> 
> 
> Regards,


I meant this one


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Black5

James A said:


> View attachment 14021173


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## harm23

Byron2701 said:


> View attachment 13189427
> 
> 
> if memory serves,this ad,in National Geographic mag,turned onto Promaster diver's


----------



## aafanatic

I love this one! I wish I could find it in higher resolution.


----------



## aafanatic

This one, and the one above are both on my "acquire" list ;-)


----------



## Welshmaverick

So This may be a long shot... does anyone remember an advert in the 80's that ended with a plane taking off and the jingle "citizen wing"????


----------

